# Tons of swollen lymph nodes in 19 months old neck!



## boogiesmom13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello everyone. 
Back in October, I noticed a swollen lymph node in my sons neck on the left side. He saw a ENT doctor and He said to watch it and that he doesn't think its anything. He said it was about an 1/2 inch and had about 6 enlarged. Well now it's bigger and on both sides of the neck, he has tons swollen but that one big one has slightly gotten bigger. You can actually see it now. It doesn't bother him. And he hasn't had any other symptoms. He has had 2 very small colds but nothing major. He has been teething bad for the last 5 months. It has me super worried and he can't get in til Jan 8th for the ENT. Anyone else had issues with this?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry no one has answered yet. Have you been able to see a doctor, even your regular pediatrician? I had swollen glands when I was 2, but I'm not sure what the name of the condition was. It was serious but cleared up pretty quickly with help.


----------

